# Writing > Personal Poetry >  higher

## cacian

love is meticulous
when it chooses
immaculate
over particulars

perfection is an art
for worst part an
amulet
it eventually runs out of
fabulous

head over heal is
a stimulus
the need to extrapolate accumulus
to encapsulate desire
to all not just the privileged
it is always for hire
is an acquire to urk or pire.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi cacian,

Thanks for the new poem. Not sure about the last verse though:

"is an acquire to urk or pire."

----------


## tailor STATELY

An interesting poem to parse: I'm thinking "to be become angered or worse" (pire, Fr.) for the last line as an interpretation, perhaps. 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## cacian

> Hi cacian,
> 
> Thanks for the new poem. Not sure about the last verse though:
> 
> "is an acquire to urk or pire."


Hello there Danik and thank you for reading.
I mispelled:

*irk* and not* urk* from _irksome_

*pire*  means *worse*

----------


## cacian

> An interesting poem to parse: I'm thinking "to be become angered or worse" (pire, Fr.) for the last line as an interpretation, perhaps. 
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor


tailor STATELY thank you for reading and yes it is the correct interpretation.  :Smile:

----------

